# Hens, chickens, cauliflowers, and a few unknowns



## mattolsen (May 10, 2013)

So I saw a post on a mushroom app that someone found hens and decided to go take a look. Went out and first found a gigantic Chicken Mushroom(roughly 7lbs), then later on went out with my girlfriend by her house and she found 5 hen of the woods all around 1 tree which turned out to fill 2 backpacks. I had also found the nicest cauliflower specimen I've ever seen, and in the soil in the middle of a forest preserve I found these light brown mushrooms that are around 4-5" in diameter with gills and a circular divet in the center. They were all clumped together, not off a root or anything, but surrounded by oaks. Finally I found a fat stalked white shroom around 3" in diameter. I'll try and get some pics asap but I'm wondering if anyone could tell me which shrooms are out around now that I may encounter besides; hen of the woods, oyster mushrooms, chicken mushrooms, cauliflowers, inky caps, button caps, hedgehogs, jack o lanterns, and honey mushrooms.

Are chantrelles an early fall find? if so, what to look for? 

Thanks in advance and I'll get those pics soon


----------



## jwantbeer (Oct 25, 2012)

Best day in the woods in a long time. Started of with nice hen, found a small lions mane I left for tomorrow. First time for old man of the woods and later found some smaller puff balls. Saw a couple of wood blewit but I know of a better patch I will check later.


----------



## ga_cracker (Jan 7, 2013)

Found three baby Hens!!!! Left em to grow but it's about to be prime time!! Also found about 20 Shaggy Manes. Ate those for supper. Bureau County, IL. The Hens weren't in the deep woods, they were all found around red oaks that were more out in the in the open. We got the rain, just need a cold night or two.


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

I hit one of my Will county spots today and found an ENORMOUS chicken of the woods on a standing stump. The fallen portion of the log had the fresher flush of chickens, so I brought some home to eat. I found one tiny hen, and that's about it. Almost nothing on the ground, not surprising seeing as it was another dry summer.


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

Had one of my best days today! Over four pounds of various bolete's mostly granulated bolete and birchwood bolet. Saw many prime puffballs and a few blewits but I have never tried them so I just left them alone. Only hunted for about an hour I am going to go back out tomorrow morning. However I am not in Illinois I am vacationing in Wisconsin Dells! I don't imagine Illinois is doing to well with mushrooms this year way to dry.


----------



## ga_cracker (Jan 7, 2013)

Harvested 12 Hens so far! Rock Island co, Whiteside Co, Carroll Co, Bureau Co,! They're all over the place, and still finding baby ones that just came up. I have one that I've been watching grow for 12 days now, it grew from 4" dia. to 12" dia. in that time. Watered it today, don't know if that will help or hurt. I'm also finding a lot of dryed up black trumpets... That's a shame, but I'll know where to look next year. Best advice on finding hens, they're always the last place u look


----------

